# Stug III and Opel Blitz.



## B-17engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

Got these two kits a month ago and *was* in the distant future planning on making and *finishing* a diorama with both vehicles. I was curious if there are any pics anyone may have of and Opel and Stug III are seen together.. I am thinking more of a diorama in Russia... but who knows.... 

Thanks!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 22, 2009)

Just an idea but you could have one parked, say the Stug with a crew sitting on it with the Blitz passing by.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

That's actually a really really good idea.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Or with the ambulance picking up a wounded crewman?


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Ya! I just need to find 1/72 figures.


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2009)

or just make it late 44 on the Ost front the Blitz could carry 7.5cm rounds as well, any and all vehicles were used to carry arms and munitions, so does not have to be an ambulance vehicle unless you wanted kt to be so.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Not a bad idea! Would I have to change the end of the truck though?


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2009)

end of the truck ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh boy.

I found this. Its early 41 or 42?

Like where they'd keep the wounded.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Some more inspiration..


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

You're soooo going to be busy my friend! 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

yea, it would almost be better buying a regular Opel model.


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2009)

this is all fine but the pics are all early war, you have a Stug III from 1943 onward though


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay. 

Jan your one to talk!  Beaufighter, Me-110, Ju-88, B-25, and a couple cars. Me! Busy  

What makes you say that? 

I have all the material I need. 

MIG pigments that mix into a mud look. 
Two part epoxy for water
The kits
All I need are scenery and a base. 

I have a idea! After this HH GB is over or my entries (I am entering a Do-217) are done... the dio will be a burned out Stug on the side of the road and an Opel on a muddy road passing by. The side of the road will have shell holes and such


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

Ahhhhh, thought you were going to change the back of the truck. Gotcha.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm just ever so _slightly_ buys H.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)




----------

